# 3/19/22 - Gator leaks that Ralph fucked black hookers in Vegas



## Fslur (Mar 19, 2022)

New leaked DMs from Gator, courtesy of @Fslur

*Ralph trying to hide the secureserver.tv leak from his paypiggies:*



*Ralph discussing Las Vegas hookers:*

The black Mexican in the photo goes by Ava https://massage.eros.com/nevada/las_vegas/files/1998504.htm?cat=95

And you can find savannah sixx on this jcaesar approved Pornhub site: https://www.pornhub.com/pornstar/savannah-sixx



Looks like he has a type.


*Vickers can't beat Ralph's legal expertise:*


----------



## Jack Awful (Mar 19, 2022)

Fslur said:


> View attachment 3088756
> Why do horses lose their water early
> I asked for funny DMs with the person Ralph finds it so important to spend fighting with rather than worrying about his s/o & baby’s health.
> View attachment 3088717
> ...


Guess he had the "Pantsu Pass" to fuck cheap whores in Vegas.


----------



## Jay’s son Bait her (Mar 20, 2022)

Coach, das horseshit, I lub muh Mantsu. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Conspiratard Conspiracy (Mar 20, 2022)

Ralphamale can't stop winning bros.


----------



## Farglemark (Mar 20, 2022)

Like we all knew he fucked prostitutes, what interests more is the admission he never was going to file for his other kid. We all knew that, but it's just so much better from him


----------



## ddlloo (Mar 20, 2022)

Fslur said:


> View attachment 3088756
> Why do horses lose their water early
> I asked for funny DMs with the person Ralph finds it so important to spend fighting with rather than worrying about his s/o & baby’s health.
> View attachment 3088717
> ...


Trad 
as 
FUCK!


----------



## thismanlies (Mar 20, 2022)

Pantsu really would be the biggest doormat on this site if she hasn't said a word to Ralph about bringing home *ahem* social diseases.


----------



## Mochi14 (Mar 20, 2022)

Based trad savior of the white race! CHRIST IZ KANG!  

I legitimately cannot imagine a bigger humiliation in their circles. Her self esteem must be subterranean.


----------



## Bing Chilling (Mar 20, 2022)

As fucking horrifying as it is, I can see Pantsu as being enough of a degenerate to be into this sorta shit aye

She probs legit gave him a Pantsu Pass to fuck hookers in Vegas

Just like in her Japanese animes


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Mar 20, 2022)

Ralph’s rampant drug use makes sense now in that he so desperately wants to be black but can’t because all his paypigs are wignats

The wigger conundrum


----------



## JamusActimus (Mar 20, 2022)

Doctor here, that's exactly how epidemics are created. A pig fucks a hooker and then gives a STD to a horse. The virus then mutates in the horse and propagates to their spawn.
It's not medical advice but by experience I think Panstu should take some Ivermectin and DMT.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Mar 20, 2022)

Good ol’ Jcaesar187. He just can’t get enough of that jungle love. For those unfamiliar, that’s Ralph’s old handle (for Twitter, Pornhub, and others):


----------



## Keranu (Mar 20, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> Like we all knew he fucked prostitutes, what interests more is the admission he never was going to file for his other kid. We all knew that, but it's just so much better from him


What I also found interesting, and very funny, is direct evidence of Ralph ordering Gator to sweep it up. Everything we always assumed about Ralph surfaces to be even truer than we thought.

No wonder he's paranoid about our "lies."


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 20, 2022)

Gator is just torturing Ralph now LMAO 

The Gunt knows more shit could get leaked any moment, he must be seething even in his sleep.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 20, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Gator is just torturing Ralph now LMAO
> 
> The Gunt knows more shit could get leaked any moment, he must be seething even in his sleep.


I was going to say it's cute to imagine he's sleeping right now but sleeping feels like the most disrespectful thing to do to Neigh and the baby...


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Mar 20, 2022)

Mochi14 said:


> Based trad savior of the white race! CHRIST IZ KANG!
> 
> I legitimately cannot imagine a bigger humiliation in their circles. Her self esteem must be subterranean.


Ralph's remaining audience is subhuman. At this point the only thing that could kill Ralph's career would be a fight with Nick Fuentes, and even then he might be able to use the Fuentes fight to gain credibility with the anti-AF audience which he has lost. Randbot and Dingo are pathetic enough to return to the Gunt in that scenario.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 20, 2022)

There is definitely gonna be some hollarin over this.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Mar 20, 2022)

No surprise there from Ralph. He cheated on Nora with a hooker in Miami and now he cheated on his horse bride with a black hooker.
But with May she probably doesn't care because he gave Ralph the "Pantsu pass' even though she's LARPing as a Christian and trad wife for the appeasement of the dissident right.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 20, 2022)

The JCaesar187 Experience. He can holler and squeal all he wants to his wignat audience, but we all know he loves interracial porn.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Mar 20, 2022)

Mantsu is pedo tranny and was in a relationship with a pedo tranny. She wanted to be mommy for Faith's son, to molest him. If she is into being cucked and humiliated, I wouldn't put that past her.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 20, 2022)

18 Black Prostitutes pull up at Hog Ranch. 18 Black Prostitutes hearing squealing and neighing at Hog Ranch.


----------



## Macreedy_ (Mar 20, 2022)

This, and the Pantsu/Faith leaks are some of the funniest things that have surfaced from the Gunt to date. My only concern is that the momentum of the Gunt will slow down even faster cuz of the Jim shit (which was definitely where his story was leading to.) and that shit like this will be the only other interesting things to surface and keep Ralph featured. Although knowing the Gunt , things cant be boring for too much longer. he will fuck up like this again, guranteed.


----------



## Buttfvckitvs Maximvs (Mar 20, 2022)

"Might book something with pantsu"
Sounds to me like he wanted a threesome with his lovely horsewife and some cheap whores which implies that she probably already knew about them.
Letting your husband fuck pozzed whores is trad as fuck im sure their child will have a great childhood.


----------



## byuu (Mar 20, 2022)

What is this useless mess of an OP?
Where does he talk about black hookers? The one he talks about doesn't look black to me:


----------



## TitchBitties (Mar 20, 2022)

We got hogs, horses and now nigger sex slaves! This farm is really coming together.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Mar 20, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Gator is just torturing Ralph now LMAO
> 
> The Gunt knows more shit could get leaked any moment, he must be seething even in his sleep.


Will these leaks be what cause the gunt to finally follow through and drive to NC to put those gator nazi posters all over the place? He seemed pretty keen on doing it til the Jim/Jarbo stream. Maybe he will be invigorated now.


----------



## Near (Mar 20, 2022)

Again, Pantsu deserves every second of this. Dumb cunt.


----------



## Mochi14 (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> What is this useless mess of an OP?
> Where does he talk about black hookers? The one he talks about doesn't look black to me:
> View attachment 3089780


The one in the image in the OP


----------



## byuu (Mar 20, 2022)

Mochi14 said:


> The one in the image in the OP


You mean the tiny image with bad lighting and barely visible facial features?
Aka savannah sixx which you could google and find out that she's not black.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Mar 20, 2022)

that's not a black woman.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> You mean the tiny image with bad lighting and barely visible facial features?
> Aka savannah sixx which you could google and find out that she's not black.


Ralph says the picture is of the woman who is hotter than Savannah Sixx. They are not the same person.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 20, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Good ol’ Jcaesar187. He just can’t get enough of that jungle love. For those unfamiliar, that’s Ralph’s old handle (for Twitter, Pornhub, and others):
> View attachment 3089706


White nationalists loving them some black women.


----------



## Farglemark (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> You mean the tiny image with bad lighting and barely visible facial features?
> Aka savannah sixx which you could google and find out that she's not black.


Stop being a retard


----------



## byuu (Mar 20, 2022)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Ralph says the picture is of the woman who is hotter than Savannah Sixx. They are not the same person.


Found the source in ten seconds:


			https://massage.eros.com/nevada/las_vegas/files/1998504.htm?cat=95
		


It's a mutt.
Why couldn't OP do this?


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 20, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> White nationalists loving them some black women.


Its called the Thomas Jefferson / Founding Father experience.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> Found the source in ten seconds:
> 
> 
> https://massage.eros.com/nevada/las_vegas/files/1998504.htm?cat=95
> ...


Because it was pulled out of another thread

Also Ralph’s hooker is willing to be with couples


----------



## Null (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> Found the source in ten seconds:
> 
> 
> https://massage.eros.com/nevada/las_vegas/files/1998504.htm?cat=95
> ...


this genetically indeterminate walking mud creature self identifies as a nigger so maybe fuck off with your pedantic whining


----------



## EyeGuy (Mar 20, 2022)

This belongs in the OP:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Also, leave it to Ralph to brag about getting a goy accountant.


----------



## byuu (Mar 20, 2022)

Null said:


> this genetically indeterminate walking mud creature self identifies as a nigger so maybe fuck off with your pedantic whining


I wouldn't have done it if that confirmation was actually in the OP instead of a tiny grainy photo where you can't confirm anything.

All of that could have been avoided by putting the tiniest amount of effort into the OP but apparently that's a janny's fault for ripping it out of another thread with little context.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 20, 2022)

"im a west memphis white nigger"  also lol at him bragging about not paying shit when his no contest fee has him set to be financially butt fucked.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 20, 2022)

I just like Ralph implying he’s hiding all his valuable assets from the Vickers by putting them in a dead woman’s name. Must be a galaxy brain advice from his EX-jew business advisor and Manhattan attorney. 

I guess that goes to show Sandra had absolutely no estate to settle if he thinks that how shit works. He thinks it sounds better than admitting he had to use his mom to get financing on the superchatmobile.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Mar 20, 2022)

He means that nice crazy older guy who is on the show sometimes. Heshy.

Edit: Heshy is not an ex jew.  The search for Ralph's asset hider continues.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 20, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I guess that goes to show Sandra had absolutely no estate to settle if he thinks that how shit works. He thinks it sounds better than admitting he had to use his mom to get financing on the superchatmobile.


more like the DeadMomMobile. 



AncientPhosphur said:


> Also Ralph’s hooker is willing to be with couples


We all know mantsu doesnt even get to (indeed who would even want to) watch.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Mar 20, 2022)

Funny but not surprising that Ralph fucked black hooker in Vegas. What other texts Gator has from Ralph ? That the real question . Also WTF! Is wrong with pantsu being okay with shit like this ? I thought she had a little bit of self-respect for herself, I guess not.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Mar 20, 2022)

Still waiting for the inevitable Black male escort private messages, Gator.
Drop 'em.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Mar 20, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Funny but not surprising that Ralph fucked black hooker in Vegas. What other texts Gator has from Ralph ? That the real question . Also WTF! Is wrong with pantsu being okay with shit like this ? I thought she had a little bit of self-respect for herself, I guess not.


Pantsu wants to fuck kids, she’s the ultimate subhuman trash.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 20, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I just like Ralph implying he’s hiding all his valuable assets from the Vickers by putting them in a dead woman’s name. Must be a galaxy brain advice from his EX-jew business advisor and Manhattan attorney.
> 
> I guess that goes to show Sandra had absolutely no estate to settle if he thinks that how shit works. He thinks it sounds better than admitting he had to use his mom to get financing on the superchatmobile.


The IRS loves when dead people keep claiming income from my understanding of the IRS.


----------



## 3322 (Mar 20, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Funny but not surprising that Ralph fucked black hooker in Vegas. What other texts Gator has from Ralph ? That the real question . Also WTF! Is wrong with pantsu being okay with shit like this ? I thought she had a little bit of self-respect for herself, I guess not.


Mantsu is an ugly pick-me. She legit looks like a tranny and therefore the only thing Mantsu has to make her attractive is playing "the cool girl"  which is usually what fat/autistic/ugly women with no feminine qualities have to resort to in order to attract men. As even an average looking woman you can take your pick of men and chose one who treats you with respect, but as a truly hideous woman... your only choice is to act like Mantsu. Act like one of the guys, not-like-other-girls, the cool "tomboy" who burps and farts and watches anime. The doormat pick-me lets you have threesomes with hookers and be addicted to booze and porn because she is just so cool, just like a man and totally doesn't mind (while she cries herself to sleep). Any woman with an ounce of self-respect would just stay single instead of sinking this low, but pick-me's like Meigh define themselves entirely based on how much attention they get from men, which is why she was trying to be an e-girl for so many years. She would die if she didn't get male attention and this is the only way she knows how to get it. Debasing herself. 

Honestly, any man who goes for a low-value woman like this is a beta-chump. This is why Ralph will forever mourn Nora, she was the only woman he ever had who had self-respect. It's also why Ralph will never love Meigh, how could you love someone who makes it so obvious how little she is worth?


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 20, 2022)

The only positive of this is we get to hope Ralphs penis will fall off from necrosis of untreated sexual disease due to lack of care/ alcoholism/ general hygiene.

Is Syphilis still a thing? Blindness would pretty much remove him as a driving danger at least.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Mar 20, 2022)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Mantsu is pedo tranny and was in a relationship with a pedo tranny. She wanted to be mommy for Faith's son, to molest him. If she is into being cucked and humiliated, I wouldn't put that past her.


I am not surprised. Usually when there is one fetish with a person, there is a million others as well. Look at how far the rabbit hole went with people like Jack Murphy. What started out as allegations of cuckoldry morphed into female domination and all kinds of gay stuff.


----------



## ItCouldBeWorse (Mar 20, 2022)

So, Meigh is confirmed cuckquean now? 
I mean, if I had a tranny looking horsewife at home I'd also bang mutt hookers in Vegas every weekend.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 20, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> "im a west memphis white nigger"


I agree, I think this is the best part of the DMs, everyone knows Ralph fucks hookers every single chance he gets, he's done it on every single trip (besides it's not only the casinos in Vegas that constantly make him want to go there) and the stories always come out one way or another. 
This though, he's admitting in private to his "best friend" that he considers himself a "white nigger", I know Ralph's audience is basically gone and that the ones left are braindead morons but how can any of the remaining (rotating) guests associate with him when he says shit like this? It goes against everything they preach and supposedly represent, he's proud of acting like, and considers himself a white nigger. 
Again, not news since everyone has been calling out Ralph's wigger behavior (in regards to music, sports, women, etc.) for years, but this is the first time he admits it and he admits it proudly. 

I know it will have no effect on his show or audience since whatever remains are either complete hypocrites, grifters, braindead morons or a combination of all three, but still, it's great to see that this is what he thinks of himself. 

Moving on though, why the fuck doesn't just Gator release the fucking nukes once and for all? Ralph is constantly trashing him and making fun of him, he doxed him and his family and released their address and so far gator has only been confirming info that was already know, why the fuck doesn't he just drop what he has instead of doing this? He obviously has a ton of shit that can hurt Ralph (or at the very least humiliate him) so what is he waiting for? The day when people no longer care what he has to say and everyone's forgotten about him?
Don't be a bitch Brian, drop the entire DM history, nothing can make you look worse, we already know you were his bitch for years so just do it.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Mar 20, 2022)

imaging paying premium to dip your dick in aids


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Mar 20, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> The IRS loves when dead people keep claiming income from my understanding of the IRS.


Not paying taxes, hiding assists in your dead mothers name

The upcoming Ralph vs IRS ordeal is going to be epic


----------



## Regice (Mar 20, 2022)

This aged well https://www.givesendgo.com/ethanralphsonfund


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 20, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Again, not news since everyone has been calling out Ralph's wigger behavior (in regards to music, sports, women, etc.) for years, but this is the first time he admits it and he admits it proudly.


hes actually admitted to being a wigger, saying wigger instead of spelling it out as white nigger but that was in reference to his love of things like rap so idk if that fully counts since it didnt cop to any bad behavior to anyone outside racists. 



Insanely Retarded said:


> Moving on though, why the fuck doesn't just Gator release the fucking nukes once and for all? Ralph is constantly trashing him and making fun of him, he doxed him and his family and released their address and so far gator has only been confirming info that was already know, why the fuck doesn't he just drop what he has instead of doing this? He obviously has a ton of shit that can hurt Ralph (or at the very least humiliate him) so what is he waiting for? The day when people no longer care what he has to say and everyone's forgotten about him?
> Don't be a bitch Brian, drop the entire DM history, nothing can make you look worse, we already know you were his bitch for years so just do it.


he does need to drop all the dms as history here as shown and iirc gator has even mocked previous leakers for dripfeeds, but tbf even this little bit is enough to make ralph piggy rage, you gotta remember in his mind if he ignores and bans enough people he pretends his audience is in the dark even though even loyal gunt lickers mention kiwifarms and happenings to me. gator is someone so close he cant really ignore that people he knows and counts as loyal will see it even stuff most if not all people know is enough to throw him into a fit.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Mar 20, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Not paying taxes, hiding assists in your dead mothers name
> 
> The upcoming Ralph vs IRS ordeal is going to be epic


Tax season for lolcows is the best season for pedantic and patient kiwis.  He'll probably get away with shit like onionson and DSP, but it's still a riot every time.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Mar 20, 2022)

The drip feeding and recent entry of Vickers to the youtube sphere has me thinking gator has a new daddy, indistinguishable from the old daddy, and Vickers has a cunning plan. 

Be your own man gator. These people aren't your friends.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Mar 20, 2022)

All right, I sperged out at Gator’s retarded Ukraine takes, but this has reminded me of the important role Brian plays in the Gunt ecosystem.     A steady stream of strategically-timed leaks designed to maximally fuck with Ralph does entertain me.



Jay’s son Bait her said:


> Coach, das horseshit, I lub muh Mantsu.
> View attachment 3089627


Also, look at the panicked look on Ralph’s face.   The degenerate fuck thinks he’s about to be exposed for his consistent infidelity on camera.     I bet that wigger was sweatin’ something fierce.   LOL what a two-timing piece of shit.


----------



## GL09 (Mar 20, 2022)

Rough day at work when Ralph is your next client. This might be the first time I've legitimately felt sorry for a hooker.



MirnaMinkoff said:


> I just like Ralph implying he’s hiding all his valuable assets from the Vickers by putting them in a dead woman’s name.


I guess Ralph learned a lot for Tonka.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 20, 2022)

Some nog got paid $500 per inch


----------



## zuG (Mar 20, 2022)

GL09 said:


> Rough day at work when Ralph is your next client. This might be the first time I've legitimately felt sorry for a hooker.


They literally choose this life. Never spare pity for people who don't deserve it. That's how we get a broken nanny state.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 20, 2022)

Would the hooker let Ralph rawdog her? Don't most hookers make their clients use condoms?


----------



## MadStan (Mar 20, 2022)

His supporters literally pay for his gambling, drugs and whores.  How do you feel sorry for him getting money from such absolute losers?


----------



## LadiosSopp (Mar 20, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> White nationalists loving them some black women.


It's just like egregiously anti-gay politicians getting caught with boy toys, or unhinged LGBT activists crying about how important it is to teach kids about masturbation and drag queen reading hour advocates being found out to be pedophiles.  The louder someone is about being against something (edit - or pushing really hard for something - usually immoral or gross), chances are they're guilty of indulging in it themselves.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 20, 2022)

Just dump everything Gator you dripfeeding virgin, stop trying to “make it” as an eceleb cause you’ll always be known as THE Guntguard.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Mar 20, 2022)

Remember when he told his followers he was "fighting to see his son"? Remember the fundraiser for legal expenses to prove his paternity? 

It was obviously bullshit, but for Ralph to be caught admitting it is a nice hit of Schadenfreude


----------



## Sithis (Mar 20, 2022)

Explicitly Cacophonous said:


> Some nog got paid $500 per inch


So she got paid about $250?
Probably not worth it for the scars on her soul.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> What is this useless mess of an OP?
> Where does he talk about black hookers? The one he talks about doesn't look black to me:
> View attachment 3089780





byuu said:


> Found the source in ten seconds:
> 
> 
> https://massage.eros.com/nevada/las_vegas/files/1998504.htm?cat=95
> ...





byuu said:


> I wouldn't have done it if that confirmation was actually in the OP instead of a tiny grainy photo where you can't confirm anything.
> 
> All of that could have been avoided by putting the tiniest amount of effort into the OP but apparently that's a janny's fault for ripping it out of another thread with little context.


Maybe dump some cold water on your hate boner for @Fslur and calm the fuck down. There was no context before it was moved out to a new thread. Stop being an annoying retard.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Mar 20, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Would the hooker let Ralph rawdog her? Don't most hookers make their clients use condoms?


I can imagine her forcing the gunt to wrap his thumb up in one.

To answer seriously, it depends on the person. Some do, others don't, some will let you eventually if you're a frequent customer, etc.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Mar 20, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Would the hooker let Ralph rawdog her? Don't most hookers make their clients use condoms?


Do they make condoms small enough for Ralph tho?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 20, 2022)

It’s not cheating if she’s actively participating. 
Imagine it’s true- he’s boasting to gator. 
Imagine it’s a lie- he’s boasting to gator. 
LOL Pantsu Party you’re stuck with Ralph as long as ReRoll lives.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 20, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Do they make condoms small enough for Ralph tho?


They're called Derringers.


----------



## Neil (Mar 20, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> No surprise there from Ralph. He cheated on Nora with a hooker in Miami and now he cheated on his horse bride with a black hooker.
> But with May she probably doesn't care because he gave Ralph the "Pantsu pass' even though she's LARPing as a Christian and trad wife for the appeasement of the dissident right.


He cheated on Nora with a hooker.
Cheated on Ade with Faith.
Cheated on Faith with May.
Cheated on May with a hooker.

The Ralphalife cycle.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 20, 2022)

Someone plz update the wall of shame w/whores


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 20, 2022)

Neil said:


> Cheated on May with a hooker.


It's not cheating. He had the Pantsu-Pass! And apparently sometimes she was involved. 

Can you imagine being a hooker and getting paid to have sex with the gunt and his horse? What's the suicide rate for hookers?


----------



## The First Fag (Mar 20, 2022)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Mantsu is pedo tranny and was in a relationship with a pedo tranny. She wanted to be mommy for Faith's son, to molest him. If she is into being cucked and humiliated, I wouldn't put that past her.


I don't entirely believe he's a tranny. Sure he acts like a fucking woman and talks like one, but I don't think that qualifies. Could be wrong, but that's my take.


Thomas Paine said:


> 18 Black Prostitutes pull up at Hog Ranch. 18 Black Prostitutes hearing squealing and neighing at Hog Ranch.


This sounds so much like a Grant MacDonald song. And I love it.


TitchBitties said:


> We got hogs, horses and now niggers sex slaves! This farm is really coming together.


Terry Davis would either be proud that the n-word cattle are real. That or he'd be disgusted that they're being used for sex.


Bryan Dunn said:


> Will these leaks be what cause the gunt to finally follow through and drive to NC to put those gator nazi posters all over the place? He seemed pretty keen on doing it til the Jim/Jarbo stream. Maybe he will be invigorated now.


Gator Self-Defense Arc when?


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> White nationalists loving them some black women.


Who doesn't?


MeltyTW said:


> "im a west memphis white nigger"  also lol at him bragging about not paying shit when his no contest fee has him set to be financially butt fucked.


It'd be just like prison. And Ronnie. He'd have practice there.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> I just like Ralph implying he’s hiding all his valuable assets from the Vickers by putting them in a dead woman’s name. Must be a galaxy brain advice from his EX-jew business advisor and Manhattan attorney.
> 
> I guess that goes to show Sandra had absolutely no estate to settle if he thinks that how shit works. He thinks it sounds better than admitting he had to use his mom to get financing on the superchatmobile.


Tonka would be so proud. And jealous that Ralph (allegedly) has functioning legs.


Oliveoil said:


> The only positive of this is we get to hope Ralphs penis will fall off from necrosis of untreated sexual disease due to lack of care/ alcoholism/ general hygiene.
> 
> Is Syphilis still a thing? Blindness would pretty much remove him as a driving danger at least.


It would be hard to determine if that were the case. We've seen the sex tape.


----------



## byuu (Mar 20, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Maybe dump some cold water on your hate boner for @Fslur and calm the fuck down. There was no context before it was moved out to a new thread. Stop being an annoying retard.


Face it, the OP is absolute dog shit.
Just an image dump mixed in with unrelated schizo-theorying about chlamydia.

When I see an OP like that, I'm just gonna call it shit, not investigate who fucked it up.


----------



## The First Fag (Mar 20, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Someone plz update the wall of shame w/whores
> View attachment 3090530


Who the fuck is the bitch on the left? It looks fucking horrifying.


byuu said:


> Face it, the OP is absolute dog shit.
> Just an image dump mixed in with unrelated schizo-theorying about chlamydia.
> 
> When I see an OP like that, I'm just gonna call it shit, not investigate who fucked it up.


Who gives a shit? Based @Fslur dropping something funny. If you have an issue with it, contact mods or @Fslur to fix it. I think the pictures do a good enough job at establishing context. But alas I am but a silly man.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> Face it, the OP is absolute dog shit.
> Just an image dump mixed in with unrelated schizo-theorying about chlamydia.
> 
> When I see an OP like that, I'm just gonna call it shit, not investigate who fucked it up.


I have no idea why gunt shit devolves into this massive autism over minor details. It felt so good not seeing this dogshit in the Russian stuff or with Vaush mockery. 



The First Fag said:


> Who the fuck is the bitch on the left? It looks fucking horrifying.


that was ralphs gamergate gf who left him because she realized gamergate was peak sperg shit and any man obsessed with that to the point of neglecting his love life was irredeemable trash.


----------



## The First Fag (Mar 20, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> I have no idea why gunt shit devolves into this massive autism over minor details. It felt so good not seeing this dogshit in the Russian stuff or with Vaush mockery.
> 
> 
> that was ralphs gamergate bf who left him because she realized gamergate was peak sperg shit and any man obsessed with that to the point of neglecting his love life was irredeemable trash.


FTFY


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 20, 2022)

I wonder if May is just learning Ralph was fucking thicc hookers during all his Vegas trips while she’s waiting to give birth prematurely to his second illegitimate child. 

Ralph paid far more for a hooker in Vegas than he did for her QVC engagement ring that never resulted in marriage, just another bastard. 

I expect a new video from Pantsu’s hospital room saying she totally told Ralph to buy those hookers in Vegas and how proud she is of her short obese Memphis wigger. All the hookers were big KS fans too.


----------



## cistendered (Mar 20, 2022)

Ethan Ralph's life is centered around niggers. He has holidays for niggers. He killed hundreds of thousands of white men to free niggers. He listens to nigger music. He elected a nigger as his president. He dresses and acts like niggers. He draws the entirety of his modern culture from niggers. He posts sassy gifs about niggers. He watches sportsball in worship of niggers. His biggest event of the year involves throwing a party in honor of niggers playing sports. He uses nigger slang like "bruh" and "thot". When you say "Martin Luther" he's not thinking of the father of protestantism. He's thinking of the nigger. His city is completely overrun with niggers. He worships the ZOGbot police force disproportionately filled with niggers and their global police force of soldiers filled with niggers. He sits around watching nigger ball while his woman sits around watching nigger talk shows. He worships niggers like Muhammad Ali and Michael Jordan and Michael Jackson and the late Eddie Murphy while attacking the whites who actually built his country before niggers took over. The movies he watches are filled with niggers and his music playlist is topped by niggers. He sent niggers to the Olympics and celebrate when the niggers win because those niggers are true red blooded american niggers. He watches nigger porn to a point where "BBC" does not make him think of an international media company but about nigger penises instead. He will tell you how much he hate niggers and how the mutt's law meme is a stale joke and he is just pretending to love niggers but the evidence speaks for itself in that Ethan Ralph has always been and will be a nigger who loves niggers.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> Face it, the OP is absolute dog shit.
> Just an image dump mixed in with unrelated schizo-theorying about chlamydia.
> 
> When I see an OP like that, I'm just gonna call it shit, not investigate who fucked it up.


It doesn't have to have an OP that matches your standards. It's a fucking thread about DM screenshots Gator dropped, which is all in the post, not a thread about a specific person. Fuck off.


----------



## byuu (Mar 20, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> It doesn't have to have an OP that matches your standards. It's a fucking thread about DM screenshots Gator dropped, which is all in the post, not a thread about a specific person. Fuck off.


None of that makes the OP not a confusing mess. I don't understand why you keep arguing with me about this instead of just accepting this simple fact.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Mar 20, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> I have no idea why gunt shit devolves into this massive autism over minor details.


Well Byuu is involved so it is going to devolve into autism because Byuu is RPing as a butthurt Tranny who didn't kill himself yet.


----------



## The First Fag (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> None of that makes the OP not a confusing mess. I don't understand why you keep arguing with me about this instead of just accepting this simple fact.


@byuu is a nonbinary gender blob who is more concerned about presentation than content that I wouldn't have sex with, even ironically. @Fslur is a based dropper of funny shit who I would lmao.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Well Byuu is involved so it is going to devolve into autism because Byuu is RPing as a butthurt Tranny who didn't kill himself yet.





The First Fag said:


> @byuu is a nonbinary gender blob who is more concerned about presentation than content that I wouldn't have sex with, even ironically. @Fslur is a based dropper of funny shit who I would lmao.


iirc he has good posts but fuck man am i tired of everything being a contentious battleground.


byuu said:


> None of that makes the OP not a confusing mess. I don't understand why you keep arguing with me about this instead of just accepting this simple fact.


For one no one else seems confused and for two your subjective opinion on how many facts or supporting proof an op should have to prove his whore actually was black when she turned out to be black isnt objective nor a "fact". Third why the fuck would you feel the need to force that opinion onto someone else? "lol op is shit" why the protracted argument? If every argument had to go until the very last the site would still be caught up on whether some obscure Chris troll no one remembers is based or shit before we could move on to item 2011134


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 20, 2022)

Ethan Ralph it’s me Pantsu Party. Just want everyone to know that I’m totally fine with my man following his passion and barebacking ethnic hookers. When I got too pregnant to participate, he let me watch. My midwife I found off Facebook says not to worry about STDs hurting the baby cause she’s all safe in the baby sac bubble thingy. So yeah the whole Step Off Ward is laughing out asses off listening to the Killstream replay. So glad I’m with a Legend like Ralph and not a LOOSER like Josh Moon who probably doesn’t even get comped UWU.


----------



## Farglemark (Mar 20, 2022)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Just dump everything Gator you dripfeeding virgin



Im honestly fine with it, you want to slow roast the Piggy, if he dumps everything Ralph will get over it.


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 20, 2022)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Just dump everything Gator you dripfeeding virgin, stop trying to “make it” as an eceleb cause you’ll always be known as THE Guntguard.


He's already has dumped everything, to Vickers. There is a new capo in town. Gator was born to sweep, not to speak. Trust the plan Vickerbros*!

*Gatorchads will henceforth be known as Vickerbros.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Mar 20, 2022)

Who is the black hooker that laid with him?


----------



## David Brown (Mar 20, 2022)

Imagine being a hooker in Las Vegas and going to a hotel lobby to meet your latest arranged client and watching Ralph fartwalk up to you to direct you to his hotel room and knowing you're about to spend the next hour getting real fkn porky


----------



## NynchLiggers (Mar 20, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Imagine being a hooker in Las Vegas and going to a hotel lobby to meet your latest arranged client and watching Ralph fartwalk up to you to direct you to his hotel room and knowing you're about to spend the next hour getting real fkn porky


His gunt probably hits the hooker's hole before the (west) Memphis Micro does.


----------



## Null (Mar 20, 2022)

byuu said:


> None of that makes the OP not a confusing mess. I don't understand why you keep arguing with me about this instead of just accepting this simple fact.


make your next post a new op or don't bother


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 20, 2022)

So trad Meigh is fine with eating nigger pussy? Even though it’s nigger pussy that’s had cream pies from thousands of men who are too gross to get sex for free?  

Just when I think these people can’t get any more disgusting, they prove me wrong.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Mar 20, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> So trad Meigh is fine with eating nigger pussy? Even though it’s nigger pussy that’s had cream pies from thousands of men who are too gross to get sex for free?
> 
> Just when I think these people can’t get any more disgusting, they prove me wrong.


Of course she's willing to eat nigger pussy, her last two sex partners have been a tranny and Ralph. Eating nigger pussy would be a huge step up from tranny sex and slurping grease from the Gunt.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Mar 20, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> So trad Meigh is fine with eating nigger pussy? Even though it’s nigger pussy that’s had cream pies from thousands of men who are too gross to get sex for free?
> 
> Just when I think these people can’t get any more disgusting, they prove me wrong.


She was gunted lol.  Probably not a lot of boundaries/standards.


Jay’s son Bait her said:


> Coach, das horseshit, I lub muh Mantsu.
> View attachment 3089627


Damn, imagine what sort of shit would have gone down had this idea pushed through:  a fat wigger, a cokehead canadian, and a pretentious boomer stream IRL with racist super chats.

I wonder what Gonzalo would have been like in the AIM AIM AIM scenario.  You think coach would have tried to deescalate and offer a life lecture to ripped shirt guy while he shouts about racist super chats and telling them to go back to where they came from?

"Listen, young man, I was like you when I was younger.  I see men like you in Ukraine all the time.  Do not make the mistake of going down an alcoholic rampage.  You've got your whole life ahead of you."


----------



## thismanlies (Mar 20, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Of course she's willing to eat nigger pussy, her last two sex partners have been a tranny and Ralph. Eating nigger pussy would be a huge step up from tranny sex and slurping grease from the Gunt.


The unholy amalgamation that would come from Meigh’s foulness and a hooker’s diseases would create a biblical pandemic.


----------



## Mochi14 (Mar 20, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> So trad Meigh is fine with eating nigger pussy? Even though it’s nigger pussy that’s had cream pies from thousands of men who are too gross to get sex for free?
> 
> Just when I think these people can’t get any more disgusting, they prove me wrong.


Their claims of being "trad“ prove that when you have to tell people you are something, you definitely aren’t.


----------



## Jack Awful (Mar 20, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Would the hooker let Ralph rawdog her? Don't most hookers make their clients use condoms?


There could be thousands of mulatto Ralphababies out there.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 20, 2022)

‘It is not good to hide your bad deeds, but it is even worse to flaunt them in the open and to be proud of them. 
To feel shame in the company of other people  is good, but it is even better to experience shame when you are alone with yourself.’
Leo Tolstoy
Or, you know, drink yourself into a state of rage piggery. Whatevs. Must be killing Ralph to be sitting there in NY waiting, seething about the DM leak.


----------



## High Tea (Mar 20, 2022)

Portuguese ... That's why he dropped everything to go to Portugal. He did want to fuck Andy's sister.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 20, 2022)

"Before she gets too pregnant". 
What the absolute fuck? 
Xandra is doomed.


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Mar 20, 2022)

You know what fucking tickles me about all this? Any and all moral/ethical discussion of procuring hookers aside (with or without a Horse at home, or said horse's consent)...

Ralph repeatedly boasts about his ability to 'get pussy'. Because he's the Ralphamale host of the Killstream Tony Soprana Memphis 10 Wigger BABY! He's got more spilled pussy on his shoes than something something. It's s high priority retort when owning an A-log: they never get any pussy, but the King Ralphamale is drowning in it.

Hey... Ralph... paying for it isn't 'getting' it. Everyone on this planet knows this. It may be the oldest trade, but it's still just fucking pathetic to be a purchaser of sex. You pay for it because you have to, bro. Because no one beyond demented teenagers and horse pedophiles desperate for e-clout will fuck your Memphis micro for free.

TLDR - Ralph is a fat tub of guts manlet and I, like all other women, would not have sex with him. And the only women who would, are doing so because you pay them. And they laugh about you when you leave.


----------



## Puck (Mar 20, 2022)

Ralph bargain hunting for black hookers to cheat on his pregnant fiance is one of the most wiggerish things I've ever fucking seen.


----------



## Stasi (Mar 20, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Would the hooker let Ralph rawdog her? Don't most hookers make their clients use condoms?


Broke: not fucking a hooker because you love your wife.

Woke: not fucking a hooker because she has some standards and won't let you fuck her without a rubber (which you can't wear because its too big for your micro peen)


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Mar 20, 2022)

3322 said:


> Mantsu is an ugly pick-me. She legit looks like a tranny and therefore the only thing Mantsu has to make her attractive is playing "the cool girl"  which is usually what fat/autistic/ugly women with no feminine qualities have to resort to in order to attract men. As even an average looking woman you can take your pick of men and chose one who treats you with respect, but as a truly hideous woman... your only choice is to act like Mantsu. Act like one of the guys, not-like-other-girls, the cool "tomboy" who burps and farts and watches anime. The doormat pick-me lets you have threesomes with hookers and be addicted to booze and porn because she is just so cool, just like a man and totally doesn't mind (while she cries herself to sleep). Any woman with an ounce of self-respect would just stay single instead of sinking this low, but pick-me's like Meigh define themselves entirely based on how much attention they get from men, which is why she was trying to be an e-girl for so many years. She would die if she didn't get male attention and this is the only way she knows how to get it. Debasing herself.
> 
> Honestly, any man who goes for a low-value woman like this is a beta-chump. This is why Ralph will forever mourn Nora, she was the only woman he ever had who had self-respect. It's also why Ralph will never love Meigh, how could you love someone who makes it so obvious how little she is worth?


while thats all true; at the very least you have to admit May would be better than having sex with an actual tranny right?

GC women have to concede that May is a better option than a man, and therefore much hotter than say hunter schafer or any other tranny in both looks and personality.


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Would the hooker let Ralph rawdog her? Don't most hookers make their clients use condoms?


thats what doesn't make sense to me; hookers know only the most disgusting men will fuck them, so ralph wouldn't have been able to raw dog her.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 20, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Someone plz update the wall of shame w/whores
> View attachment 3090530


Tub-o-guts is one of my favorite Ralphisms, you can just hear him saying it.


----------



## ObeseHamster (Mar 20, 2022)

After I've seen him unhinge his jaw and devour that dry 50 dollar steak whole, nothing shocked me anymore.


----------



## veri (Mar 20, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> but we all know he loves interracial porn.


eh his audience does too so i wouldn't worry if i were him


byuu said:


> What is this useless mess of an OP?
> Where does he talk about black hookers? The one he talks about doesn't look black to me:
> View attachment 3089780


why is her hand so abnormally small. do you guys see this shit too?




>my natural inclination is for respectful, discrete gentlemen and kindness is the attribute I’m most attracted to.
so 3 things the ralphamale isn't. i'm sure this one fell through cause even a cheap hooker won't take his superberries


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm sure with a lot of these whores if the price is right they'll grit their teeth and power through it but I can imagine plenty of them being confronted with the gunt and witnessing the front bum in all it's gristly glory and just being like "nope, it's not worth it". That's probably why he's fucking ratchet nigger crackwhores who need the money for their drugs versus in demand pornstars who can at least keep themselves put together.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Mar 20, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> >my natural inclination is for respectful, discrete gentlemen and kindness is the attribute I’m most attracted to.
> so 3 things the ralphamale isn't. i'm sure this one fell through cause even a cheap hooker won't take his superberries


that's hooker speak for "don't beat me pls"


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Mar 20, 2022)

It's gonna be real interesting in the Ralph household when people start Tweeting this shit at Meigh, as she's stressed out with her newborn and Ralph has gone to go bowling  (and totally not fuck strippers on the side.)


----------



## veri (Mar 20, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> that's hooker speak for "don't beat me pls"


ah good to know. in that case she shouddnt have to worry shes a few inches taller than gunt anywayss


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 20, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It's gonna be real interesting in the Ralph household when people start Tweeting this shit at Meigh, as she's stressed out with her newborn and Ralph has gone to go bowling  (and totally not fuck strippers on the side.)


I think a black stripper should be hired as the bride for the bowling event so that Ralph can have the real wrasslin wedding of his dreams. 

Ralph might actually be willing to marry some Lil Kim looking hooker unlike his baby mamas. 

Pantsu is only any use to him if she’s a legally separate SS# and credit history anyway. He’s never going to marry that dumb bitch.


----------



## Sithis (Mar 20, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It's gonna be real interesting in the Ralph household when people start Tweeting this shit at Meigh, as she's stressed out with her newborn and Ralph has gone to go bowling  (and totally not fuck strippers on the side.)


Oh shit I hadn't even considered that. Pantsu Pass may have existed before she pops out the kid but post partum is a bitch. Once she gets enough hormones and is running on 20-30 minutes of sleep a night because Ralph refuses to coparent and take on any responsibility...


Well shit idk tbh there's a nonzero chance she could end up ending Ralphs bloodline by her own hand.


----------



## TheSword (Mar 20, 2022)

Am I the only one that still doesn’t trust gator intel given how it’s been shown he still swallows any lie Ralph had told him- aside from the lies that’d put him at odds with individuals whom he could leech clout off of? Like I get it, there are discord caps and shit but.. Ralph is known for big talk, and no walk. I’m not saying this stuff is all fake, but I am wondering how much of it reflects any sort of reality.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Mar 21, 2022)

TheFword said:


> Am I the only one that still doesn’t trust gator intel [....] I’m not saying this stuff is all fake, but I am wondering how much of it reflects any sort of reality.


While it is a _possibility _Gator could lie, Ethan Ralph is genuinely such a terrible human being that there is hardly a need to lie to make him look bad. There is a lot of consistent evidence of Ethan being morally corrupt and just retarded. Why bother with any effort to lie? Like, what can anyone make up about him that he didn't already do?  If anything, I bet Gator must be holding back and waiting to sling dirt at the funniest moments possible.


----------



## TheSword (Mar 21, 2022)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> While it is always a possibility Gator could lie, Ethan Ralph is genuinely such a terrible human being that there is literally no need to lie to make him look bad. There is a lot of consistent evidence of him being corrupt and retarded. There is so much evidence of insane and fucked up shit Ethan has done, that it would take genuine effort to _lie _to make him sound bad, like, what are you going to make up about him that he didn't already do?  If anything, Gator must be holding back and waiting to sling dirt at the funniest moments possible.


It’s not that gator is lying, it’s that he’s retarded and might just be spouting lies Ethan told him that he actually believes


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Mar 21, 2022)

TheFword said:


> It’s not that gator is lying, it’s that he’s retarded and might just be spouting lies Ethan told him that he actually believes


So in other words, "Ethan Ralph was only pretending to be retarded", to trick Gator. 

I dunno. What does Ethan possibly gain by deliberately telling lies that make him look retarded or morally shit? Even if the story is fake, it's still a weird lie and retarded.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 21, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think a black stripper should be hired as the bride for the bowling event so that Ralph can have the real wrasslin wedding of his dreams.


So you're saying there's a dark horse? 
Ralphamale can't stop winning BIG with the sportsbook. 



TheFword said:


> It’s not that gator is lying, it’s that he’s retarded and might just be spouting lies Ethan told him that he actually believes


Not his fault in that case. As far as we know, Ralph said it and he's living like a king, it's all trooo until proven otherwise.


----------



## TheSword (Mar 21, 2022)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> So in other words, "Ethan Ralph was only pretending to be retarded", to trick Gator.
> 
> I dunno. What does Ethan possibly gain by deliberately telling lies that make him look retarded or morally shit? Even if the story is fake, it's still a weird lie and retarded.


Okay let’s just put it this way. Gator is a simpering incel who has little to no actual sense of the world, and thinks really stupid shit is chad. Plus, he would gladly give up every dime he made during the KS, meager tho his earning were, just to talk to that nigger woman. He’d beg her if he met her irl.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 21, 2022)

A few thoughts on all this:

1) Ralph actively stating he is going to ignore the hack and dox along with instructing an employee to cover it up could well be a crime. Proof of this is dangerous for him to have out there.

2) He flat out says he "won't spend a dime" to support or try to secure a connection to Xander. Would that make the money he collected on GiveSendGo fraud? I think it might.

3) He drops Fuentes into all this by claiming he has engaged in potentially illegal activities.

4) There's a big difference between having sex with your partner and someone else versus having sex with someone else when your partner isn't there. If I had to guess from th DM's between May and Gator, it seems like behind closed doors she is much more aware and worried about Ralph's addictions and lifestyle. Others have suggested that she has a battered girlfriend / wife mentality that he will eventually learn and get better. Stuff like this is evidence to her that he isn't.

5) Someone needs to directly ask Fuentes how AF and Cozy can continue to support Ralph after he disavows his own son, refuses to support him, shames his own race, engages in sex with a woman, engages with a woman of a taboo race, hires hookers, airs Fuente's business, encourages his partner to engage in homosexual sex.

6) He's flat out admitting to hiding assets and income under his dead mother's name and his business. The big question now is, if he still has a suspended license as some claim, who would he have been able to purchase the truck? It's becoming clearer a lot of his debt is on May's shoulders. This actually may be one of the ways he is using to control her.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 21, 2022)

Damn she pretty fine


----------



## z0mb0 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Would the hooker let Ralph rawdog her? Don't most hookers make their clients use condoms?


yes, the one's above lot lizard do.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Mar 21, 2022)

JAYOHSSI1488 said:


> I want the tape of Ralph fucking a nigger from behind while the nigger eats Pantsu’s pregnant pussy. Bonus points if he hoisted the gunt up on her big black ass.


You will have nightmares. Or we have gunttape 2.0. Win-win situation


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 21, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Ralph actively stating he is going to ignore the hack and dox along with instructing an employee to cover it up could well be a crime.


I really hope Gator, through his email to subscribers, didn’t cover Ralph’s ass while he was deliberately violating Virginia’s data protection laws. I’m pretty sure users would have grounds to sue his fat ass, but unfortunately his fat ass is also a broke ass. Maybe @AnOminous or another law fag can clarify. (I don’t trust Nicky Rackets’ legal advice but it would be fun if someone got him to opine on this too.)


----------



## northstar747 (Mar 21, 2022)

regarding gator 

Could he just like get a real job and walk away from IB...what ever the fuck this shit is?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Mar 21, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> 2) He flat out says he "won't spend a dime" to support or try to secure a connection to Xander. Would that make the money he collected on GiveSendGo fraud? I think it might.


The GiveSendGo was set up after the fact, Ralph had publicly changed his mind about not contacting his son when he set up the GSG. Perhaps it's still fraud, but is his defense is just that he changed his mind on the matter - it wouldn't ever go to court.


Christorian X said:


> 3) He drops Fuentes into all this by claiming he has engaged in potentially illegal activities.


Fuentes' fans are so brain-dead that this would never filter through.


Christorian X said:


> 4) There's a big difference between having sex with your partner and someone else versus having sex with someone else when your partner isn't there. If I had to guess from th DM's between May and Gator, it seems like behind closed doors she is much more aware and worried about Ralph's addictions and lifestyle. Others have suggested that she has a battered girlfriend / wife mentality that he will eventually learn and get better. Stuff like this is evidence to her that he isn't.


May already knew what Ralph was, this won't change her mind. Maybe him failing as a parent will, but that remains to be seen.


Christorian X said:


> 5) Someone needs to directly ask Fuentes how AF and Cozy can continue to support Ralph after he disavows his own son, refuses to support him, shames his own race, engages in sex with a woman, engages with a woman of a taboo race, hires hookers, airs Fuente's business, encourages his partner to engage in homosexual sex.


Fuentes supports Baked. Backs things that implicitly involve innocent people being killed, and he is already aware of Ralph's behaviour. Fuentes doesn't give a fuck.


Christorian X said:


> 6) He's flat out admitting to hiding assets and income under his dead mother's name and his business. The big question now is, if he still has a suspended license as some claim, who would he have been able to purchase the truck? It's becoming clearer a lot of his debt is on May's shoulders. This actually may be one of the ways he is using to control her.


Someone said this is a line from a film. By the sounds of it he's using his LLC to hide assets, which may also be illegal, but it will be contextual.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 21, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> regarding gator
> 
> Could he just like get a real job and walk away from IB...what ever the fuck this shit is?


He tried to get a real job and the best he can do is jannying at a grocery store. Besides, Gator is addicted to the crumbs of e-fame he’s gotten for sweeping up after the degenerate gunt for 10 years. He’s in no rush to lead a respectable life.


----------



## z0mb0 (Mar 21, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> regarding gator
> 
> Could he just like get a real job and walk away from IB...what ever the fuck this shit is?


yes and he should but he's too addicted to being a drama fag. the only difference between ralph and the black hooker and gators pr gf is ralph at least had the sex during his racemix. Gator just thought it was cool to claim he did.


----------



## Cats (Mar 21, 2022)

The only time you need to be handing money to a woman is when she is standing behind a cash register


----------



## Pill Cosby (Mar 21, 2022)

Sithis said:


> So she got paid about $250?
> Probably not worth it for the scars on her soul.


The other $250 was for his thumb.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Mar 21, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Someone needs to directly ask Fuentes how AF and Cozy can continue to support Ralph after he [...] engages in sex with a woman [...] encourages his partner to engage in homosexual sex


Only one of these could potentially be considered a problem for flamboyant Nick "I'm an Incel" Fuentes


----------



## Truly Rural (Mar 21, 2022)

I was under the impression men don't chit-chat between themselves about their sexual escapades. Or at least not past the adolescent period, and definitely not while in a relationship. Or if they do it's in vaguest terms. Is this normal?


----------



## NynchLiggers (Mar 21, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> I was under the impression men don't chit-chat between themselves about their sexual escapades. Or at least not past the adolescent period, and definitely not while in a relationship. Or if they do it's in vaguest terms. Is this normal?


Normal for coprophile white trash wiggers such as Ethanol.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 21, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Tub-o-guts is one of my favorite Ralphisms, you can just hear him saying it.


My favorite is "THAT'S NAWT TROOOOOO!" Because he says it often and in s variety of ways.


Truly Rural said:


> I was under the impression men don't chit-chat between themselves about their sexual escapades. Or at least not past the adolescent period, and definitely not while in a relationship. Or if they do it's in vaguest terms. Is this normal?


Normal for normal guys. When we aren't talking about slamming box we're calling each other gay.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 21, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> I was under the impression men don't chit-chat between themselves about their sexual escapades. Or at least not past the adolescent period, and definitely not while in a relationship. Or if they do it's in vaguest terms. Is this normal?



I've been in a relationship for almost a decade and it would be really weird for me to talk about that kind of thing with a colleague but if you're a young man and have a fling or a one night stand it's totally normal. That's the thing though, none of this is fucking normal - that's why we're here! If you have objections with Ralphs behaviour here you're in for a wild ride! Did you know that he sent a video of him sticking his thumb into his pregnant 18 year odl girlfriends asshole and sent it to her ex-boyfriend while he was livestreaming?



Christorian X said:


> 5) Someone needs to directly ask Fuentes how AF and Cozy can continue to support Ralph after he disavows his own son, refuses to support him, shames his own race, engages in sex with a woman, engages with a woman of a taboo race, hires hookers, airs Fuente's business, encourages his partner to engage in homosexual sex.



I just want to address this specifically because I feel Ralph is probably the epitome of what America First seemingly wants now, since I guess Nick had his assets seized and became a fed he's basically turned the entire operation into a honeypot. You can kind of see this in how recently Nick and Beardson have been championing the cause of inceldom as well as supporting Russia amongst many, many other retarded things. I get the feeling that they've either been paid off or they're being forced to tank their movement by the feds. 

Look at how long it took for Nick to disavow Chaggot who admitted to fucking a 13 year old girl when he was 18 in the kino stream with Baked Alaska where he asked multiple people on the street, only once receiving a positive affirmation from a swarthy Semitic looking man (of course lol). Or what about Baked fucking white trash Alice and assaulting strangers with content spray who are just doing their job? How does this save the white race? Nick is also best buddies with Milo, a man who defended his own homosexual statutory rapist catholic clergyman.

t. Kino Casino viewer


----------



## Victim2988 (Mar 21, 2022)

I noticed that many of the "saviors of the white race" have a weird fetish with dark skin beauties. I had a friend at university who went full skinhead 1488 whitepowa and ended up a few months later with a senegalese. Like if the forbidden fruit could taste better because reasons or some shit.


----------



## Stasi (Mar 21, 2022)

JAYOHSSI1488 said:


> I want the tape of Ralph fucking... Pantsu’s...


No thank you, sir. I am not interested in interspecies erotica.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 21, 2022)

Victim2988 said:


> I noticed that many of the "saviors of the white race" have a weird fetish with dark skin beauties. I had a friend at university who went full skinhead 1488 whitepowa and ended up a few months later with a senegalese. Like if the forbidden fruit could taste better because reasons or some shit.


It's something that has always been in the male brain since caveman times. Conquer your enemy tribes, steal their women, breed them out of existence.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Mar 21, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> It's something that has always been in the male brain since caveman times. Conquer your enemy tribes, steal their women, breed them out of existence.


Please no

We don’t need Ralph to breed more. Last thing we need is a pure bloodline of Ralph as an actual nigger instead of just a wigger


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Mar 21, 2022)

A fat disgusting wigger with a history of cheating cheated on his babymama with an octoroon whore? I am shocked and outraged at how fat and disgusting this fat and disgusting wigger is!


----------



## veri (Mar 21, 2022)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> I bet Gator must be holding back and waiting to sling dirt at the funniest moments possible.


i hope the juicy cheating deets and everything hes said about reroll come out on the day of the birth


----------



## Wooper (Mar 21, 2022)

I like the idea that Ralph thinks Xander will want to reach out to him when he's older & then said he might as well make another one. Yeah no Ralph if this kid has any brains he's probably going to resent you & grandpa. This solidifies he really doesn't care about him. That gofundme, bullshit for party money. Crying about him on the Metokur stream, bullshit trying to get a crumb of sympathy from Papa Jim. Posting all that wigger rage at the Vickers, not some weird paternal wigger mind to spitethose keepingyour child away from you, but mad boar revenge mentality when they really didn't do anything. Ralph if that new baby is real the best thing you can do for it is leave now.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 21, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i hope the juicy cheating deets and everything hes said about reroll come out on the day of the birth


You know there’s videos he shared with his best friend.  Yep. 
Well nobody would be surprised if he did.


----------



## BlackGorillaPerson (Mar 21, 2022)

JAYOHSSI1488 said:


> Let’s all write essays about how Ralph is a bad man.


Dont worry fam this guy got you. 


Christorian X said:


> A few thoughts on all this:
> 
> 1) Ralph actively stating he is going to ignore the hack and dox along with instructing an employee to cover it up could well be a crime. Proof of this is dangerous for him to have out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> I really hope Gator, through his email to subscribers, didn’t cover Ralph’s ass while he was deliberately violating Virginia’s data protection laws. I’m pretty sure users would have grounds to sue his fat ass, but unfortunately his fat ass is also a broke ass. Maybe @AnOminous or another law fag can clarify. (I don’t trust Nicky Rackets’ legal advice but it would be fun if someone got him to opine on this too.)


The fact that his cucked paypigs will do absolutely nothing probably moots that issue as it will never be prosecuted.  It would take an angry paypig and an interested LEA to do anything.  There are minimum thresholds for financial damage for the feds to get involved, and as for Virginia, I can't see anyone being that interested.

It would really take a disgruntled ex-pig to make a complaint and even then we're probably not looking at anything.

Considering he's doing business in Virginia, and taking money, and turning a profit, he could be reported somehow to the Secretary of State or whoever happens to handle consumer complaints.  They might at least hassle him a bit.  I don't know about Virginia specifically, but the process is often complaint sent, then they send out a letter to the target of the complaint asking for an explanation.  If the explanation isn't sufficient, then they can, if they choose, go ahead and enforce consumer fraud laws, issue fines, revoke licenses, or whatever.  

That probably wouldn't do much but it would annoy him and maybe end up in another fine he'll never pay.

This isn't even touching the data protection law thing.  Ex-paypigs interested, though, should contact a Virginia lawyer who has done such cases and ask them.  It's entirely possible there's another lolsuit avenue a lot better.  Just flat-out malfeasance of a half-dozen varieties.  He's taken money for a service he isn't delivering without refunding the money.  While originally losing it may not have been his fault, his absolute failure to do anything, because he is a fat failure, is almost certainly actionable.

And someone actually qualified could say whether this case would even be _worth_ taking even if it's prosecutable.  Something being illegal and something being provably illegal under a specific statute are two different things.

But hey to anyone who wants to try:

Here's a list of agencies that do Virginia cybershit:


			https://www.pshs.virginia.gov/homeland-security/cyber-security/
		


Same as the other it probably doesn't meet the federal threshold so any individual would probably be better off taking a claim to small claims.  I mean sure try and interest the FBI but good luck.  

Honestly unless you're a disgruntled paypig complaining of money stolen from you personally, or a harm suffered by you, just as a practical matter, cops have zero interest in you calling them because you saw something on the Internet.that made you mad, including a fat wignat retard.


Christorian X said:


> 2) He flat out says he "won't spend a dime" to support or try to secure a connection to Xander. Would that make the money he collected on GiveSendGo fraud? I think it might.


Probably but again good luck on that, these donations are mostly below the threshold where law enforcement other than local is going to be interested, and the instant something crosses state lines, lots of cops are just going to say fuck it, it's federal.  Local is more likely to take an interest, specifically whatever probation he's on currently.

Also the standard of proof on a probation violation in Virginia is the preponderance of evidence standard, the same as in a civil lawsuit.  The court only has to find you more likely than not committed the offense.  You need not even have been arrested for it especially if it's also a technical violation of one of the specific terms of your probation, since those need not be crimes.

You could also be arrested for a crime, acquitted of the crime, and still end up with your probation revoked because the probation violation hearing is using a much lower burden of proof.  Seriously any pigs who actually wanted to harm Ralph would just drop a dime on him to his PO every time he fucked up.  The more there are, the more opportunities for the PO to decide enough is enough and go after one of them.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 21, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Please no
> 
> We don’t need Ralph to breed more. Last thing we need is a pure bloodline of Ralph as an actual nigger instead of just a wigger


Hog and horse is already bad enough, we don't need the addition of an ape.


----------



## Pixis (Mar 21, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> Like we all knew he fucked prostitutes, what interests more is the admission he never was going to file for his other kid. We all knew that, but it's just so much better from him


I’m sure Xander will be oh so thrilled to reach out to a dead beat dad who openly admitted he had no intention of filing for paternity just for the sole purpose of not having to help financially support him. Xander is just going to love that about Ralph, I’m very sure.


----------



## InwardsStink (Mar 21, 2022)

Pixis said:


> I’m sure Xander will be oh so thrilled to reach out to a dead beat dad who openly admitted he had no intention of filing for paternity just for the sole purpose of not having to help financially support him. Xander is just going to love that about Ralph, I’m very sure.


RALPH IS A 5 STAR DAD BAYBEE

It's hilarious seeing him write that not filing is the only winning move.  What a  dipshit Ralph, how much more should gator drop to confirm all the shit the farms has said about you?


----------



## Fuck Taxes (Mar 21, 2022)

byuu said:


> View attachment 3091112
> "theres nothing worse that can happen to me"


----------



## FMW13 (Mar 21, 2022)

Fuck Taxes said:


>


But it did get worse


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2022)

FMW13 said:


> But it did get worse


"What's it going to do, get worse?" Says Man Immediately Before It Gets Worse


----------



## Luke gama (Mar 21, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> 5) Someone needs to directly ask Fuentes how AF and Cozy can continue to support Ralph after he disavows his own son, refuses to support him, shames his own race, engages in sex with a woman, engages with a woman of a taboo race, hires hookers, airs Fuente's business, encourages his partner to engage in homosexual sex



I've not kept up with the gunts personal life but everything I learn is more in keeping with a BLM liberal in a open relationship then someone with right wing views.

Any leak you never learn anything that paints him has having any morals. how can you attack the discord tranny's and then go on the killstream and sit across from Ralph who is just as morally broken


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 21, 2022)

Luke gama said:


> I've not kept up with the gunts personal life but everything I learn is more in keeping with a BLM liberal in a open relationship then someone with right wing views.


He voted for Barack Hussein Obama. 
Twice. 
He voted for Trump zero times.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Mar 21, 2022)

Luke gama said:


> I've not kept up with the gunts personal life but everything I learn is more in keeping with a BLM liberal in a open relationship then someone with right wing views.
> 
> Any leak you never learn anything that paints him has having any morals. how can you attack the discord tranny's and then go on the killstream and sit across from Ralph who is just as morally broken


Always and eternally the right's downfall. 
They'll accept anyone who will join, which ends up being a betrayal of the core values that give the movement any meaning at all. Scream about muh purity spiral til you're blue in the face, these people act like it's impossible to live by the moral codes they claim to espouse. Why do you advocate for something you find impossible to do? We're all sinners, but there are thousands of people who do their best to live simple Christian lives and somehow don't find themselves thumbing a teenager's ass and paying black women to fuck their horse. 
So quickly when a young new branch of the movement crops up it becomes infested with degenerates. If you try to point out they're grifting degenerates, they use the same identity politics as the left to shut you up- "What do you mean I'm a wigger whoremonger alcoholic drug addict deadbeat dad uneducated obese redneck with a lying problem? I said Christ is Kang!" To me it's no different than trannies expecting a pass for pedophilia because they champion socialism. 
What does Ethan Ralph stand for? Tradition? Spiritual hygiene? The nuclear family? Temperance? Responsibility? Even something as easy as hating niggers and trannies? He can't even do that, he's 'engaged' to a tranny and fucks nigger prostitutes. He's only "right wing" because the right wing doesn't gatekeep like it should, so he can claim to be trad while doing his dastardly deeds.
His only passion for a principle is his drive to protect his southern pride, which he can't stop doing because he can't stop fucking himself over with his constant degeneracy. "Iown even cayre, I don't hide my horrifying, hilarious and embarrassing behayvior." Not having shame is all he has left.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 21, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> Always and eternally the right's downfall.
> They'll accept anyone who will join, which ends up being a betrayal of the core values that give the movement any meaning at all. Scream about muh purity spiral til you're blue in the face, these people act like it's impossible to live by the moral codes they claim to espouse. Why do you advocate for something you find impossible to do? We're all sinners, but there are thousands of people who do their best to live simple Christian lives and somehow don't find themselves thumbing a teenager's ass and paying black women to fuck their horse.
> So quickly when a young new branch of the movement crops up it becomes infested with degenerates. If you try to point out they're grifting degenerates, they use the same identity politics as the left to shut you up- "What do you mean I'm a wigger whoremonger alcoholic drug addict deadbeat dad uneducated obese redneck with a lying problem? I said Christ is Kang!" To me it's no different than trannies expecting a pass for pedophilia because they champion socialism.
> What does Ethan Ralph stand for? Tradition? Spiritual hygiene? The nuclear family? Temperance? Responsibility? Even something as easy as hating niggers and trannies? He can't even do that, he's 'engaged' to a tranny and fucks nigger prostitutes. He's only "right wing" because the right wing doesn't gatekeep like it should, so he can claim to be trad while doing his dastardly deeds.
> His only passion for a principle is his drive to protect his southern pride, which he can't stop doing because he can't stop fucking himself over with his constant degeneracy. "Iown even cayre, I don't hide my horrifying, hilarious and embarrassing behayvior." Not having shame is all he has left.


Summary- all of them are gross degenerate grifters without principles.


----------



## Keranu (Mar 22, 2022)

Ethan Ralph, you're a real sick fuck.


----------



## Michael Janke (Mar 22, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> I thought she had a little bit of self-respect for herself, I guess not.


she dated digibro and instigated his trooning out.
then settled for ralph and got pregnant by him.
where did you see any self respect?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 22, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> she dated digibro and instigated his trooning out.
> then settled for ralph and got pregnant by him.
> where did you see any self respect?


I’m waiting for her video talking about how proud she is of Ralph for paying $300 to support strong black women. 

Pantsu decided she had to be a pick-me, cool girl to get male attention. She started sleeping with Ralph while he had a pregnant teenage girlfriend and was agreeable to live as a threesome. The way she started the relationship with Ralph means he can fuck whoever he wants and she has to think it’s great. She might fully support Ralph hiring hookers because it means less Gunt riding for her.


----------



## ClipBitch (Mar 22, 2022)

Skitzo theory: Gator leaked these messages to Mansu first. We already have proof that the two of them talk behind gunties back. That's why she went to her parents house. The baby shower (or whatever) might be real but I bet there's trouble in paradise. Then she releases that weird hostage video. If ralph caught wind of her leaving, maybe he pulled a stunt to force her to publically act like things are fine, which is the same thing faith did.


----------



## oramge cat (Mar 22, 2022)

Null said:


> make your next post a new op or don't bother


Sometimes it hits me right in the heart that this might be the last of the old school forums. Like, seeing the site owner step in just to tell a retard to fuck off doesn't happen anymore. Now a corporate boardroom approves an algorithm that bans potential wrongthink with an acceptable 84.6% accuracy rate and 50% of the bans are just for saying the word retard and they don't even get told what they did that got them banned. Appeal process is through a robot that is designed to be as obnoxious to talk to as possible.

Dark times ahead, maybe.


Stasi said:


> (which you can't wear because its too big for your micro peen)


You can get these wonderful little finger condoms that are designed for food service workers to cover up a single bandaged finger without having to wear a whole glove in boxes of 150 for $6 on amazon. I think they'd fit him perfectly.


They even go over the thumb...


ClipBitch said:


> Skitzo theory: Gator leaked these messages to Mansu first. We already have proof that the two of them talk behind gunties back. That's why she went to her parents house. The baby shower (or whatever) might be real but I bet there's trouble in paradise. Then she releases that weird hostage video. If ralph caught wind of her leaving, maybe he pulled a stunt to force her to publically act like things are fine, which is the same thing faith did.


People say it's a hostage video but she's in a hospital, where literally every employee is a mandated reporter, Ralph isn't there, her parents are both there, but she still gets on camera? Ralph is a rage pig, not a master manipulator. The easiest possible explanation is that they're all just fucking dumb as hell and Ralph isn't alone in being a witless wigger. Meigh is doing this of her own accord and that's so much goddamn stupider than her being some poor abused little waif IMO.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 22, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’m waiting for her video talking about how proud she is of Ralph for paying $300 to support strong black women.
> 
> Pantsu decided she had to be a pick-me, cool girl to get male attention. She started sleeping with Ralph while he had a pregnant teenage girlfriend and was agreeable to live as a threesome. The way she started the relationship with Ralph means he can fuck whoever he wants and she has to think it’s great. She might fully support Ralph hiring hookers because it means less Gunt riding for her.


Interesting that Ralph added Pantsu party to the lease when he moved out of moms rental. He needed her to move out of his moms rental. LOL.  He has never lived independently in almost 40 years. He needs a woman just like a pimp. The main reason he has Pantsu party is for the lease. Could Ralph even get approved by a landlord on his own?  Lmao. Goddamm he is pathetic.


----------



## Fareal (Mar 22, 2022)

If this was a soap opera and didn’t involve actual children, I would ship Meigh/Gator big time. There he is, whispering poison in the ears of the lonely and unappreciated horse whilst fatboy is out gunting black women with the money the horse needed to get the barn ready for the foal. Getting all ready to do some horse rustlin‘ when the gunt is gone.

If the horse runs off with the gator, this will be one of the top five Kiwi dramafests of all time.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 22, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Interesting that Ralph added Pantsu party to the lease when he moved out of moms rental. He needed her to move out of his moms rental. LOL.  He has never lived independently in almost 40 years. He needs a woman just like a pimp. The main reason he has Pantsu party is for the lease. Could Ralph even get approved by a landlord on his own?  Lmao. Goddamm he is pathetic.


No. His mom had to finance superchat mobile and Pantsu had to the subprime Nissan. Ralph is a social pariah with horrible credit. Even if they don’t do a credit check one google search on his name, or background check, and it’s over. He needs Pantsu to be on leases, account and for financing. 

It’s what makes him claiming everyone he meets being a “big KS fan” so hilarious. In reality his podcast has made him an untouchable. 

I think this was why so desperate to get some poor girl pregnant when his mom was ready to croak - he needed a new woman to leech off of and use her SS#. Sandra let her fat, adult baby do it for 35 years but once she was  on death’s door Ralph new he needed a replacement. Nora and Ade taught him women can easily leave when he acts like human garbage so he decided getting a girl pregnant would be the best way to ensure she sticks around for a few years to ruin her credit and funnel money. 

Faith still managed to GTFO, but Pantsu was the perfect retard for Ralph’s needs.


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Mar 22, 2022)

OK legit drunk posting now but has anyone else noticed that Gator is streaming with Vickers for the exact same reason that Fay let herself be gunted? They both think they can hurt daddy by being with daddys twin.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 22, 2022)

Sumptinsfuckey said:


> OK legit drunk posting now but has anyone else noticed that Gator is streaming with Vickers for the exact same reason that Fay let herself be gunted? They both think they can hurt daddy by being with daddys twin.


 Vickers can actually pay Gator a decent salary unlike broke ass Ralph.  Leaving Ralph for Vickers easily tripled his paycheck.


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Mar 22, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Vickers can actually pay Gator a decent salary unlike broke ass Ralph.  Leaving Ralph for Vickers easily tripled his paycheck.


So they both went with the twin of daddy that would piss of their daddy the most. Faybitch went to the slightly more wiggerish version of daddy vickers and gaydur went to the slightly more successful version of daddy ralph.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Mar 22, 2022)

>into huffing poop
>hires poop-colored women for sex
poetry


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 22, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He voted for Barack Hussein Obama.
> Twice.
> He voted for Trump zero times.


Did he vote for Hilary over Trump or was he a felon by the 2016 election?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 22, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Did he vote for Hilary over Trump or was he a felon by the 2016 election?


I'm pretty sure he was in jail around that time.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 22, 2022)

oramge cat said:


> Ralph isn't there,


Have you watched the video?
Ralph _is _there, you can both hear him and see him, he's watching carefully while she talks, and he's the one doing the recording.
This wasn't a vlog update or anything like that, this was Ralph demanding she record something so that people stop bullying him about being a piece of shit for continuing to stream for hours while the baby could have either been born or be in danger. 


oramge cat said:


> Ralph is a rage pig, not a master manipulator.


No he isn't, but he isolates these women and has very much control over them and most of the time they end up doing what he wants because it's easier than dealing with the raging pig. I imagine that especially in front of her parents May wants to avoid a scene where Ralph throws a tantrum because she didn't do exactly what she wanted.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 22, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Have you watched the video?
> Ralph _is _there, you can both hear him and see him, he's watching carefully while she talks, and he's the one doing the recording.
> This wasn't a vlog update or anything like that, this was Ralph demanding she record something so that people stop bullying him about being a piece of shit for continuing to stream for hours while the baby could have either been born or be in danger.
> 
> No he isn't, but he isolates these women and has very much control over them and most of the time they end up doing what he wants because it's easier than dealing with the raging pig. I imagine that especially in front of her parents May wants to avoid a scene where Ralph throws a tantrum because she didn't do exactly what she wanted.


100%. Ralph using his retard temper to keep Pantsu in line is a favorite tool of abusive rage pigs. Pantsu walks on egg shells always worrying about making Reeethan mad. She’s on her best behavior when he puts a camera on her or others are around because one misstep and Ralph will either humiliate her publicly or wait to rage when he’s got her alone.


----------



## namvata (Mar 22, 2022)

damn ngl ralph has good taste in whores when he's not fucking mentally deficient high schoolers


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 22, 2022)

namvata said:


> damn ngl ralph has good taste in whores when he's not fucking mentally deficient high schoolers


He fucks mentally deficient adult women who wear Japanese high school uniforms. 

Not sure which is worse.


----------



## namvata (Mar 23, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He fucks mentally deficient adult women who wear Japanese high school uniforms.
> 
> Not sure which is worse.


yeah but the afro-latina hooker is kinda hot ngl. Too bad she had to pretend to find the gunt's micro peen attractive for 2 hours


----------



## Keranu (Mar 23, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Have you watched the video?
> Ralph _is _there, you can both hear him and see him, he's watching carefully while she talks, and he's the one doing the recording.


Actually when I watched that video without any context, I thought Ralph was still in Richmond and talking to her through a video call app. His voice had a scratchy, digital sound to it.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 23, 2022)

namvata said:


> yeah but the afro-latina hooker is kinda hot ngl. Too bad she had to pretend to find the gunt's micro peen attractive for 2 hours


She looks like she has thick stinky Cheeto pubes between her legs.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 23, 2022)

This would be a fine time for another gunt punch gator leak. Kinda bored. Cmon gator we know there’s video.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 23, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> This would be a fine time for another gunt punch gator leak. Kinda bored. Cmon gator we know there’s video.


Best would be that $500 hooker Ralph bought in Miami was named Rozanna.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 23, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Best would be that $500 hooker Ralph bought in the last year was named Rozanna.


I’m still shocked that they actually gave their precious baby girl a whore name. I bet Meigh really wanted to name her Candy or Taffy but was afraid Ethan would eat her.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 23, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> I’m still shocked that they actually gave their precious baby girl a whore name. I bet Meigh really wanted to name her Candy or Taffy but was afraid Ethan would eat her.


Giving it a hooker's Street name wouldn't?


----------



## The First Fag (Mar 25, 2022)

TheFword said:


> It’s not that gator is lying, it’s that he’s retarded and might just be spouting lies Ethan told him that he actually believes


He doesn't really need to do anything. Regardless of truth, Ralph loses. The losses may not have an immediate or noticeable impact, but it is still a loss. A man claiming to be the savior of the white race fucking non-white whores is a bad look. Saying you're not gonna do shit when your subscribers' dox get leaked is a bad look. The question of whether it's true is completely irrelevant. It still is a bad look. A really bad look depending on the leak in question.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 25, 2022)

I think the reason Gunt and Gator managed to get along for so many years is Gator actually believed Ralph’s bragging and bullshit. All the retard bullshit bragging Ralph attempts, Manhattan attorney, ex-jew money advisor, fancy hookers, exclusive contracts!!, that we laugh at, Gator totally bought. Even if he had misgivings about it, he still played along with Ralph. 

Nothing makes Gunt more furious than not playing along with his legend in his own mind bullshit. Gator so badly wanted to believe.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 25, 2022)

The Pantsu Pass seems conditional on her being included in the fun. Sex has to be a threesome with another woman for it to be enjoyable, because she isn’t attracted to Ralph. Ralph promises that but always finds some reason to leave her out (because he can’t stand to be around May). It will become a sore point between them if it hasn’t already.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 25, 2022)

Terrorist said:


> The Pantsu Pass seems conditional on her being included in the fun. Sex has to be a threesome with another woman for it to be enjoyable, because she isn’t attracted to Ralph. Ralph promises that but always finds some reason to leave her out (because he can’t stand to be around May). It will become a sore point between them if it hasn’t already.


The Pantsu pass doesn’t exist. When Pantsu was trying to move in with Ralph and Faith he just made her agree that he could fuck whoever he wants. 

Her whole schtick with Ralph was he would rescue the poor confused anime pedo girl and teach her to be trad. Ralph just pretends being a degenerate alcoholic dirtbag is trad. Just like parents who have potato babies that can’t talk or move proclaim they are miracles. Words are only a sales tactic with no basis in reality.

It’s not exactly a new concept. Plenty of scumbags and criminals hook up with young or naive girls and sell them on the idea that their degenerate ways are how “real men” act. It’s pretty much how all men in ghettos and trailer parks behave.


----------



## Individualism Incarnate (Mar 25, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Blindness would pretty much remove him as a driving danger at least.


You are far more optimistic than I am.


----------



## Truly Rural (Mar 26, 2022)

This is so funny, he didn't pay them anything, just paid for DNA test. Still funny. I guess he gave up waiting for his son to grow up and find him and correct everything. 



			https://archive.ph/Zoh5i


----------



## Top_Dollar (Sep 30, 2022)

To be fair that hooker is good looking.


----------

